# Where to get 1ml pump for liquid dosing?



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

I was hoping to put my liquid ferts into a container with a 1ml pump so I can easily dose my nano tanks without having to measure anything. Any suggestions on where to get one? Does anyone here sell something similar?


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm looking for dosing pumps too, the best deal I found was on e-bay, between 15$-20$


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

What do you even search under? I'm having trouble figuring out what to call this... When I look online I'm only finding the tops (the actual pump). I want both the bottle and the top. Basically a plastic soap dispenser that dispenses a measured amount per pump.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Could this be similar to what you're looking for?

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-2-part-doser-1-1-ml-per-minute.html

It's a 1.1 ml/minute dosing pump. They are really well reviewed, and reasonably priced for a pre built pump.

-Scott


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

An empty stress coat bottle. They dose one ml per pump.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry I didn't read right, I thought you wanted an electric pump for auto-dosing...

For my 25g I'm using soap dispensers which dose 1ml with each pump, I bought them (empty) for 5$ each at Stokes, it's a store which sells mostly kitchen stuff.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Cthulu, I'll look into empty soap dispensers. I just didn't know how to find out how much they dispense per pump.


----------



## DKShrimporium (Nov 23, 2004)

FriendsNotFood said:


> Thanks Cthulu, I'll look into empty soap dispensers. I just didn't know how to find out how much they dispense per pump.


Buy a 3 or 5 ml syringe with plunger taken all the way out, and hold the needle end shut with a finger, then pump once into the open end, measure the volume. Can get syringe on [Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I use spray bottles frome home depot. They dispense anywhere between 3-4ml of fluid each time. (averaging about 3.3ml). I figured this out by taking it and spraying it into a graduated cylinder 10 times to yield a volume then dividing by 10.


----------

